# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  أخر اخبار الاولمبيات ((تحديث مستمر))

## إبتسام السهم

*احتفالات شعبية في بكين بالشعلة الاولمبية*

نشرت في 2008-08-06 احتشد سكان العاصمة الصينية بكين حول الطرق التي سارت فيها الشعلة الاولمبية، وذلك في ختام رحلتها حول العالم.
وخلال الأيام الثلاثة القادمة سيحمل الشعلة أكثر من 800 رياضي، حيث سيحملونها عبر معالم المدينة، وذلك قبل أن تدخل استاد "عش الطائر" والذي سيقام فيه حفل افتتاح دورة ألعاب بكين يوم الجمعة. 
واستقبلت حشود متحمسة الشعلة الاولمبية لحظة وصولها الى ميدان تيانآنمين بهتافات قالوا فيها: "الاولمبياد الى الامام.. الصين الى الامام". 
وفي ميدان تيانآنمين حمل واحد من اشهر الرياضيين في الصين وهو العملاق ياو مينج، المحترف في دوري السلة الأمريكي، الشعلة الاولمبية فوق بحر من الوجوه المتحمسة. 
ورغم عدم اكتمال لياقته عقب خضوعه لعملية لعلاج كسر مضاعف في القدم سيقود ياو الفريق الصيني عندما تنطلق منافسات كرة السلة مطلع الاسبوع المقبل والتي سيحاول خلالها الفريق الامريكي الثأر لخسارته للميدالية الذهبية في دورة اثينا قبل أربع سنوات. 
وكان يانج ليوي وهو أول رجل تطلقه الصين الى الفضاء قد بدأ مسيرة حمل الشعلة في بكين. 
وتأمل الصين إن تساعد مشاهد حمل الشعلة والسير بها عبر أنحاء المدينة مستضيفة الاولمبياد في إزالة مشاهد الاحتجاجات المؤيدة للتبت التي شهدتها باريس ولندن ومناطق أخرى. 
وقبل يومين على حفل افتتاح الاولمبياد حاول محتجون أجانب افساد احتفالات الحكومة الصينية بعد أن رفعوا لافتات كتبوا عليها "حرروا التبت" على أعمدة إنارة قرب استاد عش الطائر. 
وهرعت الشرطة لاعتقال بريطانيين اثنين وامريكيين اثنين. 
ووصل الى بكين بالفعل معظم الرياضيين المشاركين في الدورة البالغ عددهم الاجمالي 10500 رياضي. 
ومن المقرر ان تنطلق اولى منافسات الدورة وهي مسابقة كرة القدم النسائية مساء يوم الاربعاء قبيل الافتتاح الرسمي للالعاب يوم الجمعة وهو ما يمنح المشجعين الصينيين اول فرصة للتعبير عن ولعهم بالاولمبياد. 
وتنطلق مسابقة كرة القدم للرجال التي سينافس فيها مواهب من أمثال الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي والبرازيلي رونالدينيو يوم الخميس. 
وفي مطلع الاسبوع المقبل تبدأ منافسات السباحة في مجمع "مكعب الماء" الجديد وهو من المعالم الاولمبية البارزة التي بنيت خصيصا لاستضافة منافسات دورة بكين. 
وسيحاول السباح الامريكي مايكل فيلبس خلال هذه المنافسات تحطيم الرقم القياسي المسجل باسم مواطنه مارك سبيتز في دورة ميونيخ عام 1972 عندما اصبح اول سباح يحصد سبع ميداليات ذهبية في دورة أولمبية واحدة.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*الشعلة الاولمبية تصل الى سور الصين العظيم*

نشرت في 2008-08-07 جالت الشعلة الاولمبية على طول سور الصين العظيم ليلة افتتاح الالعاب الاولمبية ببكين بينما اصطفت على جانبيه حشود ضخمة عبرت عن فرحتها بالهتافات. 
ولم يبق على الشعلة الا قطع مسافة بسيطة عبر بعض ضواحي بكين بعدما عبرت القارات الخمس من اولمبيا باليونان، مهد الالعاب الاولمبية. 
ويقول مراسلنا في بكين جيمس رينولدس ان ضباب الصباح كان كثيفا عند ايقاد الشعلة وسط هتافات مئات الاشخاص ارتدوا اللونين الاحمر والاصفر. 
وتم اطلاق بالونات وحمام وغيرها من المزينات الاحتفالية، ولو ان شعار هذه الالعاب "عالم واحد، حلم واحد" لم يكن مرئيا من الجبال الذي كتب عليها، حسب المراسلين. 
وعلى صعيد آخر، اعتقلت الشرطة الصينية بريطانيين اثنين وامريكيين اثنين رفعوا لافتات كتب عليها "حرروا التبت" على أعمدة إضاءة قرب احد الملاعب الرئيسية التي ستستضيف الاولمبياد في بكين. 
ويقول رينولدس ان مسيرة الخميس بالشعلة كانت كما تمناها الصينيون دائما حيث مرت من بعض اشهر المعالم في العالم. 
وبالطبع، كان التحكم في سير الامور داخليا اسهل بكثير مما كان عليه عندما كانت الشعلة في بلدان اخرى، حيث حاول المعارضون لسياسة الصين في اقليم التبت عرقلة مسيرتها خاصة في باريس ولندن. 
وقال طالب عمره 28 عاما لرويترز:"واجهت الشعلة بعض المشاكل لكن الآن حان وقت الاحتفال. هل ترى الى أي حد يحب الصينيون الاولمبياد؟" 
أما جياوهونغ لو التي رافقت الشعلة في رحلتها حول العالم، فقالت انه يوم تاريخي. واضافت جياوهونغ انها بكت عدة مرات، خاصة لما رأت ردة فعل الحشود الصينية. 
ومن المقرر ان تودع الشعلة الاولمبية الى معبد الارض، وهو من مآثر الصين الامبراطورية، في وقت لاحق الخميس.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*52 مليار دولار أنفقتها الصين لاستضافة الأولمبياد*
شعار دورة الاولمبياد
*دبي: قدر إجمالي حجم الاستثمارات التي أنفقتها الصين في عمليات بناء وتجديد مشاريع البنية التحتية في إطار الاستعدادات لاستضافة دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية وذلك بنحو 300 مليار يوان أي ما يعادل "50 مليار دولار" بجابن إنفاق ملياري دولار في عمليات بناء الملاعب والمنصات الرياضية الجديدة.* 
*وقال قاو يوتشن, القنصل العام الصيني في دبي أن الصين قامت خلال السنوات السبعة الأخيرة بتحضير البنية التحتية استعدادا لذلك الحدث المهم، حيث قامت بتشييد الجسور وبناء الطرق الجديدة فضلا عن إنشاء مترو الأنفاق في العاصمة بكين وفي مدن صينية أخرى ستشهد العديد من مسابقات الأوليمبياد.*

*وأكد في حديث لصحيفة البيان الإماراتية أن بلاده منذ أن حصلت على الموافقة الدولية على استضافة دورة ألعاب الأولمبياد على أراضيها بدأت في الاستثمار في مشاريع مختلفة بما فيها مشاريع البنية التحتية ومشاريع بناء وتحديث الملاعب والمنصات الرياضية.* 
*وقال يوتشن إنه طبقا لتقديرات المختصين فإن الصين سوف تحقق أرباحا بنسب بسيطة لن يتعدى ملايين الدولارات لكن عائدها الأكبر سيكون تعريف العالم بالثقافة والحضارة الصينية.* 
*ووصف الدورة الأولمبية بمثابة القوة الدافعة لتنمية الاقتصاد الصيني في بكين والمدن الصينية الأخرى.*
*وفي سياق متصل، أكد مسئول صيني أن الأداء الاقتصادي على مستوى العاصمة الصينية بكين لن يشهد أى تقلبات كبيرة أو انخفاض مفاجئ عقب فترة الأولمبياد.* 
*وذكر لو يينج تشوان نائب مدير لجنة التنمية والإصلاح ببلدية بكين أن خبراء الاقتصاد ورجال الأعمال والمسئولين الحكوميين أجمعوا على استبعاد حدوث تباطؤ اقتصادى فى بكين بعد الأولمبياد.* 
*وقال لو فى مؤتمر صحفى بالمركز الإعلامى الدولى ببكين "إن المدينة تشهد نموا اقتصاديا نتيجة إعادة الهيكلة الصناعية والطلب المتزايد من المستهلكين فى المدينة".*
*العد التنازلى لبكين على استضافة اولمبياد 2008*
*وأضاف في تصريحاته التي أوردتها وكالة الأنباء الصينية "شينخوا" "إن استضافة الألعاب الأوليمبية كانت قوة دفع للاقتصاد ولكن فى النهاية يتوقف تحديد الازدهار الاقتصادى بناء على مرحلة التنمية التى تمر بها المدينة".*

*وذكر أن الكثير من مشروعات البناء ستبدأ بعد الأولمبياد مع تزايد السكان والتنمية الاقتصادية. مشيرا إلى أن المثال على ذلك بناء المزيد من خطوط مترو الأنفاق.* 
*وأشار الى أنه من المقرر أيضا إقامة الكثير من المشروعات الجديدة الأخرى مثل تلك المشروعات التى تغطى مجالات الطاقة وإمدادات المياه وحماية البيئة.*

----------


## LUCKY

يعطيك العافية ابتسام السهم على الخبر
والصين تتمتع بمواصفات جيده
لاتحرمنا جديدك المميز
تحياتي لك

----------


## LUCKY

*مبلغ كبيرر وااااجد* 
* و*
*احتفال رائع*
*يعطيك العافية على الموضوع*
*بس أن شاء الله تكون بالمستوى المطلوب*
*ولا تحرمنـــا من جديــــدكـ*

----------


## Hussain.T

يسلمو ع الطرح 

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

يسلمو ع الخبر

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

52مليار دولار؟؟!!

مبلغ هائل

يسلمو ع الطرح الحلو

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

اخوي أبتسام السهم لقد تم دمج المواضيع والتثبيت 
ولقد خصص هدا الموضوع لكل مايحدث في الاولمبية 
تقبل تحياتي اخوك
lucky

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمرووركــم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*باكستان: جيلاني بدلا من مشرف في افتتاح أولمبياد "بكين 2008"*

نشرت في 2008-08-07 أعلنت مصادر رسمية في باكستان أن رئيس الوزراء، يوسف رضا جيلاني، سيحل بدلاً من الرئيس الباكستاني برويز مشرف في حضور حفل افتتاح دورة الألعاب الأولمبية في العاصمة الصينية بكين الجمعة. 
وتأتي هذه الخطوة فيما يحاول ائتلاف الحزب الحاكم أن يحدد كيفية إقالة مشرف وخلعه من منصبه.
وكانت الأنباء قد تضاربت حول حضور مشرف افتتاح الألعاب الأولمبية، فقد أرسلت إسلام أباد إشارت متضاربة الأربعاء، بشأن حضور مشرف، حفل افتتاح الأولمبياد.
إذ بعد أن نقلت وكالة الأنباء الرسمية "أسوشيتد برس" الباكستانية، في وقت مبكر من صباح الأربعاء عن مسؤولين بوزارة الخارجية أن مشرف قرر إلغاء سفره إلى العاصمة الصينية، بسبب "ارتباطات داخلية"، عادت الوكالة نفسها لتؤكد أن مشرف سيسافر إلى بكين، ولكنه قرر تأجيل الموعد.
وكان الرئيس الباكستاني قد شن حملة انتقادات واسعة ضد مسؤولين سياسيين ووسائل الإعلام الغربية، في منتصف أبريل/ نيسان الماضي، متهماً إياهم بـ"تسييس الألعاب الأولمبية"، وذلك بانتقاد سجل الدولة المضيفة في مجال حقوق الإنسان وقضية التبت.
وفي حديثه لصحيفة "ديلي تشاينا" دافع مشرف عن الممارسات التي تقوم بها السلطات الصينية في إقليم التبت، قائلاً: "التبت جزء لا يتجزأ من الصين، ونحن ندين كل من يحرض أو يأوي الإنفصاليين."
وكانت حكومات كل من الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا ودول أوروبية أخرى، قد حثت حكومة الصين على سياسة ضبط النفس في التعامل مع أحداث العنف التي تخللت تظاهرات، قادها رهبان التبت للمطالبة باستقلال الإقليم.
ويأتي قرار مشرف، في الوقت الذي بدأ فيها الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش جولة آسيوية، وتشمل كل من كوريا الجنوبية وتايلاند، ويتوجه خلالها إلى التوجه للعاصمة الصينية لحضور الحدث الرياضي العالمي.
ويُذكر أن السلطات الباكستانية فرضت إجراءات أمنية مشددة على رحلة الشعلة الأولمبية، في العاصمة إسلام أباد، في أبريل/ نيسان الماضي، حيث تم تنظيم موكب الشعلة بأحد الملاعب المغلقة، بدون مشاركة جماهيرية، "لأسباب أمنية"، وفق المصادر الباكستانية.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*أولمبياد بكين 2008 تفتتح بعد إنهاء الشعلة الأولمبية مسيرتها* 


 المغنية الصينية صونغ زينغ حاملة الشعلة





*بكين، الصين (CNN)-- افتتحت دورة الألعاب الأولمبية في بكين، بعد أن أنهت الشعلة الأولمبية جولتها الأخيرة الجمعة، وبعد وصولها صباحاً إلى تشوكوديا- الموقع التراثي الذي حددته منظمة "يونسكو" التابعة للأمم المتحدة، الكائن في ضاحية بكين الجنوبية الغربية.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*سباق الذهب ينطلق مبكرا في بكين*

نشرت في 2008-08-09 بدأت منافسات اولمبياد بكين رسميا اليوم في العديد من الألعاب. فقد أحرز الإسباني صامويل سانشيز أول ذهبية لبلاده بإحرازه لقب سباق الدراجات الهوائية في الطرق السريعة،وفاز بالفضية الإيطالي ديفيد ريبيلين وبالبرونزية فابيان كانكيلارا. 
وشارك في هذا السباق 143 متسابقا من 54 دولة انطلقوا من وسط العاصمة الصينية وقطعوا مسافة 245.4 كيلومترا مروا خلاله بعدد من معالم بكين الشهيرة مثل ميدان تيان آن مين والمدينة المحرمة، كما مر مسار السباق خارج بكين بسور الصين العظيم. 
وفازت التشيكية كاترينا ايمونز بأول ذهبيات الأولمبياد في مسابقة الرماية ببندقية الهواء مسافة عشرة أمتار. 
وفي المركز الثاني والثالث من مسابقة الرماية عشرة أمتار، فازت الروسية جالكينا ليوبوف بالميدالية الفضية بينما فازت الكرواتية سنجين بيجيتش بالبرونزية. 
أما الصينية دو لي التي كانت المرشحة الاوفر حظا للفوز بهذه الذهبية فحصلت على المركز الخامس في هذه المسابقة لتشكل احباطا للجماهير الصينية التي كانت تعقد عليها الآمال للفوز بميدالية. 
ولكن مواطنها بي وي نجح في الفوز بذهبية المنافسة نفسها للرجال وتلاه الكوريان جي جونج اوه، وكي جونج سو في المركزين الثاني والثالث. 
وكانت شين شيتشيا قد نجحت في تحقيق أولى ميداليات الصين بفوزها بذهبية رفع الاثقال وزن 48 كجم سيدات. وفي المركز الثاني جاءت التركية سبيل اوزكان حيث فازت بالميدالية الفضية ثم التايوانية وي لينج شين بالبرونزية. 
وتطمح الصين في الفوز بالمركز الأول في عدد الميداليات للمرة الأولى في تاريخها حيث كانت قد جاءت في المركز الثاني بعد الولايات المتحدة في الاولمبياد الماضية في اثينا عام 2004. 
ولكنها ستواجه بالطبع بمنافسة قوية للغاية من جانب كل من الولايات المتحدة وروسيا على السواء. 
ومن النتائج التي تحققت في ألعاب أخرى اليوم، فوز استراليا على روسيا البيضاء ونيوزيلندا على مالي في منافسات السلة للسيدات. 
وفي منافسات كرة اليد فازت فرنسا على انجولا ورومانيا على كازاخستان والمجر على السويد في منافسات السيدات. 
وفي الكرة الطائرة سيدات فازت ايطاليا على روسيا والبرازيل على الجزائر وصربيا على كازاخستان.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أرجو تغيير العنوان إلى 
آخر أخبار الأولمبيات

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*أولمبياد بكين ينطلق من "عش الطائر" في عرض مبهر*

نشرت في 2008-08-09 أشعلت الشعلة الاولمبية في العاصمة الصينية بكين إيذانا ببدء الدورة الاولمبية لعام 2008، والتي شهد افتتاحها في ملعب "عش الطائر" كل وسائل الإبهار التي حشدتها الصين لإنجاح الدورة. 
وبدأ الحفل بعرضا فني مبهر للعد العكسي لبدء دورة بكين 2008. 
ثم انطلقت الالعاب النارية في جميع أرجاء العاصمة الصينية لتعلن بدء افتتاح الدورة التي اختار منظموها أن تبدأ رسميا الساعة الثامنة والدقيقة الثامنة والثانية الثامنة في اليوم الثامن من الشهر الثامن من السنة الثامنة بعد الألفية الثانية. 
والسر في ذلك أن 8 هو رقم الحظ لدى الصينيين. 
وبعد انطلاق حفل الافتتاح بدأت فرق الراقصين والراقصات باللباس التقليدي الصيني في إبهار المشاهدين برقصات تراثية. 
ثم توالت عروض الليزر التي تتضمنت أيضا أشكالا وتصاميم من التاريخ الصيني. 
وأثناء العروض المبهرة كانت الموسيقى الصينية هي سيدة ملعب عش الطائر. 
وشكلت الصور المختلفة التي تعبر عن النهضة العمرانية في مدن الصين، أساسا لأحد العروض التي تتضمنها حفل الافتتاح. 
ثم شكل الراقصون بأجسادهم شكل ملعب عش الطائر، فيما كان عازف البيانو الصيني لانج لانج يعزف مقطوعته. يشار الى أن لانج لانج هو أحد أشهر وأهم عازفي البيانو في العالم. 
وفي عرض مبهر لاحق انشق ملعب "عش الطائر" لتخرج منه كرة عملاقة يتسلقها العارضون، وتحت الكرة كانت عروض الليزر تشكل الأجرام السماوية. 
ورمز العرض إلى استكشاف الفضاء، وهو المجال الذي بدأت الصين العمل فيه منذ عدة سنوات. 
وأثناء ذلك سمع الجمهور غناء مشتركا بين المغنية العالمية الشهيرة سارة برايتمان ومغني البوب الصيني ليو خوان. 
وبعد جولة مبهرة من الالعاب النارية في أرجاء بكين وملعب عش الطائر، دخل العارضون الى الملعب وهم يمثلون 56 إثنية تعيش في الصين. 
ثم بدأت الوفود الرياضية التي تمثل دول العالم في الدخول الى الملعب وجاء الوفد اليوناني أولا، تكريما لدور اليونان التاريخي في انطلاق الالعاب الاولمبية التي انطلقت في أولمبيا سنة 776 قبل الميلاد. 
وتتالت بعد ذلك الوفود حسب الترتيب الأبجدي الصيني ولذلك كانت الدول التي تبدأ بحرف G باللغة الانجليزي هي صاحبة أول وفود تدخل الى الملعب. 
وكان الوفد اليمني هو أول وفد عربي يدخل الى ملعب عش الطائر. 
وفي وقت لاحق دخل الوفد الاسرائيلي المكون من 44 رياضيا ووقف تحية له الرئيس الاسرائيلي شمعون بيريز الذي يحضر حفل الافتتاح. 
وبعد ذلك دخل الوفد الياباني الذي حياه الرئيس الياباني فوكودا. يشار الى أن العلاقات اليابانية والصينية تتوتر كلما أحيت اليابان ذكرى جنودها الذين سقطوا في الحرب العالمية الثانية في الصين عندما كانت الاخيرة مستعمرة من قبل اليابان. 
وبالرغم من التطورات السياسية في موريتانيا والانقلاب العسكري الذي وقع يوم الاربعاء، دخل وفدها الرياضي المكون من عدد قليل من الرياضيين الى الملعب. 
وخلال دخول الوفود كان الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش يتابع العرض عبر نظارة مكبرة والى جانبه زوجته لورا بوش. 
فيما كان الرئيس البرازيلي واقفا لتحية الوفود الرياضية الداخلة الى الملعب. 
وبالرغم من الاضطرابات السياسية التي تشهدها باكستان ودعوات تنحية الرئيس برفيز مشرف، دخل الوفد الرياضي الباكستاني الى الملعب وحياه رئيس الوزراء الباكستاني. 
ولاحقا دخل الوفد الفلسطيني المكون من 4 رياضيين فقط. 
ودخل الوفد القطري المكون من 22 رياضيا والذي وقف لتحيته ولي عهد قطر تميم بن حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني. 
ولاحقا دخل الوفد الأسباني الرياضي الكبير والذي ضم لاعب التنس الأسباني رافييل نادال بطل بطولة ويمبلدون للتنس الاخيرة. وقد وقف لتحية الوفد ولي عهد أسبانيا الأمير الأمير فيليب. 
ودخل الوفد العراقي المكون من 7 رياضيين والذي تلقى تحية خاصة من الجمهور الصيني. 
ثم دخل الوفد الايراني والذي ضم رياضيات إيرانيات. 
ولاحقا دخل الوفد الرياضي السوداني المكون من 13 رياضيا بينهم سيدة. 
ودخل الوفد الرياضي الليبي المكون من 7 رياضيين. 
ثم دخل الوفد الرياضي السعودي الذي يضم 17 رياضيا. 
وبعد ذلك الوفد الجزائري الذي ضم 61 رياضيا وحياه الرئيس الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة الذي كان يجلس الى جانب الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي. 
وسبقت الدورة ردود أفعال سياسية من قبل الزعماء حضروا الافتتاح، وبينهم نحو 90 رئيس دولة، اي اربعة اضعاف العدد الذي كان موجودا في اثينا قبل اربع سنوات. 
ويأتي على رأس هؤلاء الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش الذي انتقد منذ وصوله الصين في مسألة حقوق الانسان، والفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي والبرازيلي لويس انياسيو لولا والياباني ياسوو فوكودا، اما الرئيس العربي الوحيد فكان الرئيس الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة، بالاضافة الى 160 وزيرا. 
اما ابرز الغائبين فهم المستشارة الالمانية انجيلا ميركل لتزامن حفل الافتتاح مع اجازتها الصيفية، ورئيس الوزراء البريطاني جوردون براون الذي سيحضر حفل الختام، بالاضافة الى رئيس الوزراء الايطالي سيلفيو برلوسكوني. 
ويأتي هذا الحضور الضخم على الرغم من مطالبة العديد من منظمات حقوق الانسان بمقاطعة حضور الالعاب، لكن البعض فضل عدم اغضاب الصين وقوتها الاقتصادية القادمة وتجلى هذا الامر في تصريح للرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي الذي قال إنه "لا يمكن معاداة ربع الانسانية" في اشارة الى عدد سكان الصين المقدر بنحو 1.3 مليار نسمة.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*الامريكي الاشهر مايكل فيليبس يفوز باول ذهبية*

نشرت في 2008-08-10 فاز السباح الامريكي مايكل فيليبس بذهبية 400 متر متنوع في اطار سعيه لحصد ثمانية مدياليات ذهبية في اولمبياد بكين. 
وسجل فيليبس رقما عالميا جديدا في سباق 400 متر، وهو 3.84 دقيقة، محطما آخر رقم سجله في شهر يونيه/حزيران الماضي وهو 4.05 دقائق. 
وفاز بفضية السباق السباح المجري لازلو تشي، اما البرونزية ففاز بها الامريكي رايان لوشت. 
وحظي فيليبس، الذي يبلغ من العمر 23 عاما، بتشجيع كبير من مواطنيه، وعلى رأسهم الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش الذي جاء بصحبة زوجته لحضور اولى منافسات فيليبس. 
وقال فيليبس بعد فوزه بالذهبية "انا سعيد للغاية، لقد كان سباقا جياشا بالمشاعر". 
ويتمتع فيليبس بشعبية طاغية في الولايات المتحدة، ويتوقع كثيرون ان يكون ابرز نجوم هذه الاولمبياد. 
واذا تحقق لفيلبس حلم الفوز بثماني ميداليات ذهبية فسيحطم الرقم الذي سجله سباح امريكي آخر هو مارك سبيتز في دورة ميونيخ عام 1972 الفائز بسبع ذهبيات قبل ستة وثلاثين عاما. 
وكان فيليبس فاز بست ميداليات ذهبية وميداليتين برونزيتين في اولمبياد اثينا عام 2004.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ذهبية للتشيكي ديفيد كوستيليكي برماية الأطباق*

نشرت في 2008-08-11 حقق اللاعب التشيكي ديفيد كوستيليكي أول ذهبية له في منافسات بطولة رماية الأطباق من الحفرة "التراب" الأحد، فيما فشل الشيخ أحمد بن محمد بن حشر آل مكتوم، الذي يمثّل الإمارات، في الفوز بأي ميدالية، مسدلاً الستار على مسيرة رياضية لامعة. 
وحقق التشيكي بالنهائي 146 طبقاً، فيما لم ينجح الإماراتي في تحقيق نتيجة جيدة مسجلاً 110 أطباق فقط، ليحتل المركز 30 بين المتنافسين.
وذهبت الفضية للإيطالي جيوفاني بيللو، أما البرونزية فكانت من نصيب الروسي ألكسي أليبوف، وفق أسوشيتد برس.
أما الألماني كارستن بيندريتش الذي يحمل الرقم العالمي، فجاء في المركز السابع.
وكان الرياضي الإماراتي قد أكد في وقت سابق إن مشاركته الحالية في دورة الألعاب الأولمبية ببكين هي ختام رحلته الرياضية ومشواره مع الرماية.
وفي مقابلة له نشرتها وكالة الأنباء الإماراتية قال الرياضي العربي السبت إن قراره جاء عن قناعة شخصية، مؤكداً "أنه ليس هناك مناسبة أفضل من الأولمبياد ليختتم الرياضي حياته."

----------


## LUCKY

يعطيك الف عافية 
اخوي ابتسام السهم 
على المجهود الرائع
والمواضيع الاروع
دمت بود 
اخوكlucky

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*سباح إيراني ينسحب من المنافسة ضد إسرائيلي*

نشرت في 2008-08-11 أعلنت السلطات الإيرانية الاثنين أن السباح الإيراني في الألعاب الأولمبية التي تدور أحداثها في بكين، والذي انسحب من منافسة تضمنت مشاركة سباح إسرائيلي، لم ينسحب لأسباب سياسية وإنما بسبب المرض. 
وقال المتحدث باسم السفارة الإيرانية في بكين في تصريح لـCNN إن السباح الإيراني، محمد علي رضائي، لم يشارك في تصفيات مسابقة السباحة 100 متر صدر السبت بسبب المرض وليس لأي سبب آخر.
وكانت إيران تواجه شبح فرض عقوبات عليها من قبل اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية في حال ثبوت أن انسحاب علي رضائي كانت دوافعه عدم مواجهة السباح الإسرائيلي، طوم بيري، في المسابقة نفسها.
وكان اتحاد السباحة الإيراني قد قال في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الإيرانية "إرنا" إن علي رضائي كان يشكو من ألم في المعدة قبل نصف ساعة تقريباً من بدء تصفيات السباحة.
وقرر الأطباء، الذين شكوا بأن السباح يعاني من التهاب الزائدة الدودية أو الفتاق، نقله إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج، بحسب تصريح الاتحاد الإيراني للسباحة.
وسبق أن أعلنت اللجنة الأولمبية الإيرانية أنها لا تتوقع حدوث مشكلات فيما يتعلق بمنافسات علي رضائي لأنه لن تكون هناك مواجهة بينهما.
وقال الأمين العام للجنة الأولمبية الإيرانية، علي كافشيان: "سوف يشارك علي رضائي في الحارة الأولى ضمن تصفيات السباحة 100 صدر، بينما يشارك ممثل إسرائيل في الحارة السابعة، وبالتالي فإنهم لن يتواجها معاً."
وكانت الألعاب الأولمبية في أثينا عام 2004 قد شهدت انسحاب رياضي إيراني من الجولة الأولى في مسابقات الجودو، حيث توجب عليه مواجهة لاعب إسرائيلي.
ووفقاً لتقارير صحفية آنذاك، فقد اقتبس عن الرئيس الإيراني، محمود أحمدي نجاد، قوله إن سلوك اللاعب الإيراني "سوف يسجل في تاريخ الأمجاد الإيرانية" وأعلن أن الشعب الإيراني يعتبره "بطلاً في الألعاب الأولمبية 2004."
يذكر أن إيران لا تعترف بإسرائيل ولا تقيم معها علاقات دبلوماسية، وتتهم إسرائيل بمحاولة زعزعة استقرار البلاد، كما أن إسرائيل لم تستبعد خيار اللجوء إلى القوة فيما يتعلق بمطالبة إيران وقف تخصيب اليورانيوم.

----------


## Hussain.T

يسلمووو ع المجهووود الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الله يعافيكـــــ لوكي 
الله يسلمكــ شبل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*أمريكا تلاحق الصين وروسيا تدخل سباق الذهب*







زادت الصين غلتها من الذهب وحافظت على صدراتها لجدول ميداليات الألعاب الأولمبية ، ولكن الولايات المتحدة اقتربت منها بفضل السباحة بينما دخلت روسيا في سباق الذهب بفضل الجودو و المصارعة. 
ووصلت غلة الذهب الصيني إلى 13 ميدالية تليها الولايات المتحدة بسبع ميداليات وتلاحقها بقوة كوريا الجنوبية بخمس ميداليات. 
في جمباز الرجال للفرق فاز الفريق الصيني بالميدالية الذهبية بأداء مذهل للاعبيه على جميع الأجهزة. 
وبالتالي استعاد الصينيون لقبهم الأولمبي الذي حققوه في سيدني عام 2000 في هذه المسابقة، وبلغ إجمالي درجات الصينيين 286.125 . 
وفاز بالفضية الفريق الياباني الذي أحرز ذهبية أولمبياد أثينا 2004 وذهبت البروزنية لفريق الولايات المتحدة. 
ذهبية صينية أخرى في رفع الأثقال للرجال أحرزها لياو هوي في وزن 96 كيلو جراما وأحرز الفضية الفرنسي فنسيلاس دفايا وفاز بالبرونزية تيرجان جيفورج من أرمينيا. 
وبلغ مجموع رفعتي الخطف والنطر لدى هياو 348 كيلو جراما بفارق عشرة كيلوجرامات عن الرباع الفرنسي. 
ورفع البطل الصيني في الخطف 158 كيلوجراما وفي النطر 190 كيلو جراما. 
ذهبية صينية أخرى أضافها شونج مان في فردي سيف المبارزة للرجال. 
روسيا في السباق 
 روسيا بدأت حصد الذهب في الرياضات القتالية

وحقق إسلام بيكا ألبييف أول ميدالية ذهبية لروسيا في أولمبياد بكين بفوزه بمنافسات الجودو للرجال وزن 60 كيلوجراما. 
وفاز بالفضية لاعب أذربيجان فيتالي رحيموف وذهبت برونزيتا هذا الوزن إلى كل من لاعب كزاخستان نوربيكات تينجسباييف ولاعب قرغيزستان رسلان تيومينباييف. 
وفي وزن 81 كيلوجراما فاز الألماني أولي بيسكوف بالذهبية بعد تغلبه على الكوري الجنوبي كيم جاي بوم وفاز بالميداليتين البرونزيتين لهذا الوزن كلا من البرازيلي تياجو كاميلو والأوكراني رومان جونتويك. 
وفي الجودو للسيدات احتفظت اليابانية آيماني تانيموتو بلقباها الأولمبي فازت بذهبية وزن 63 كيلوجراما بعد فوزها على الفرنسية لوسي ديكوسيه التي أحرزت الفضية، وذهبت البرنزيتان إلى الهولندية إليزابيث ويلبوردسي والكورية الشمالية وون أوك إيم. 
وفي المصارعة الرومانية أحرز الروسي مانكيف ذهبية وزن 55 كيلوجراما ونال الفضية الأذربيجاني بايراموف وذهبت البروزيتان في هذا الوزن إلى لاعب أرمينيا رومان أمويان والكوري الجنوبي بارك أيون.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أعرب المسؤولون الصينيون عن قلقهم تجاه ضعف الإقبال الجماهيري على مشاهدة منافسات الألعاب الأولمبية في بكين. 
واضطرت اللجنة المنظمة للاستعانة بمتطوعين لشغل المقاعد الفارغة في المدرجات وتحسين الأجواء بخلق أجواء من البهجة.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*الصين تفوز بذهبية الرماية بالمسدس من مسافة 25 مترا للسيدات*

نشرت في 2008-08-13 فازت الصينية تشين ينج بالميدالية الذهبية في مسابقة الرماية بالمسدس من مسافة 25 مترا للسيدات في دورة بكين الأولمبية يوم الاربعاء. 
وحصلت جونديما اوترياد رامية منغوليا على الميدالية الفضية ونالت الالمانية مونخباير دورجسورين على الميدالية البرونزية.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*11 ذهبية للسباح الامريكي فيلبس*

نشرت في 2008-08-13 دخل السباح الاميركي مايكل فيلبس تاريخ الالعاب الاولمبية اليوم الاربعاء في بكين حيث اصبح اكثر الرياضيين تتويجا بالذهب الاولمبي بعدما رفع رصيده الى 11 ميدالية ذهبية بفوز الفريق الامريكي في سباق 4 في 200م بريد. 
وتفوق فيليبس بذلك على العداء الفنلندي بافو نورمي ولاعبة الجمباز السوفياتية سابقا لاريسا لاتينينا ومواطنيه السباح مارك سبيتز والعداء كارل لويس الذين كانوا قد فازوا بـ 9 ميداليات ذهبية. 
وحقق فيلبس يوم الاربعاء ذهبية سباق 200 متر فراشة مسجلا رقما قياسيا جديدا مقداره 1:52.03 دقيقة، ليرفع رصيده الى 4 ذهبيات في بكين حتى الان بعد 6 ذهبيات في دورة اثينا 2004. 
وبذلك يكون فيلبس على طريق تحطيم الرقم القياسي الذي سجله مواطنه سبيتز خلال اولمبياد ميونيخ 1972 وهو 7 ميداليات ذهبية خلال دورة واحدة. 
ونجح فيلبس يوم الأربعاء في تحطيم الرقم القياسي لسباق 200 متر فراشة والذي كان يحمله هو ايضا ومقداره 1:52.09 دقيقة سجله في 28 مارس 2007 في ملبورن. 
وكانت الميدالية الفضية من نصيب السباح المجري لازلو تشيه الذي سجل 1:52.70 دقيقة، فيما نال السباح الياباني تاكيشي ماتسودا بزمن 1:52.97 دقيقة. 
في غضون ذلك احرزت السباحة الايطالية فيديريكا بيليغريني ذهبية سباق 200 متر حرة مسجلة رقما قياسيا عالميا مقدراه 1:54.82 دقيقة اليوم الاربعاء. 
وكان الرقم القياسي السابق وهو 1:55.45 دقيقة حققته بيليغريني أيضا وسجلته اول من امس الاثنين في الدور نصف النهائي. 
وكانت بيليغريني نالت فضية السباق ذاته في اولمبياد اثينا 2004 خلف السباحة الرومانية كاميليا بوتيتس التي حلت خامسة في سباق اليوم. 
وعادت الفضية للسباحة السلوفينية سارا ايزاكوفيتش بزمن 1:54.97 دقيقة، فيما كانت البرونزية من نصيب السباحة الصينية جيا ينغ بانغ بزمن 1:55.05 دقيقة. 
من جهة أخرى لم يهنأ السباح الفرنسي آلان برنار بتحطيمه الرقم القياسي العالمي في سباق 100 متر حرة كثيرا حيث سرعان ما استرده السباح الاسترالي ايمون سوليفان بعد دقائق معدودة في الدور نصف النهائي من تصفيات هذه المسافة. 
وكان الرقم القياسي اصلا باسم برنار ومقدراه 47.50 ثانية حققه في 22 مارس الماضي في ايندهوفن. 
لكن سوليفان حطمه في تصفيات الدور الاول اول من امس الاثنين مسجلا 47.24 ثانية، ثم نجح برنار في تحطيمه اليوم في تصفيات المجموعة الاولى ضمن دور الاربعة مسجلا 47.20 ثانية. 
لكن سوليفان استعاده مباشرة في تصفيات المجموعة الثانية عندما قطع المسافة بزمن 47.05 ثانية.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بكين 2008: "صدام" الأمريكي يخسر بوابل من اللكمات*

نشرت في 2008-08-13 الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بوتقة تنصهر فيها القوميات والألوان والأعراق والمذاهب، وتذوب في جنسية واحدة، هي الأمريكية. ولعل أكبر مثال على ذلك، المرشح الديمقراطي للانتخابات الرئاسية، سيناتور إلينوي، باراك أوباما. 
على أن الألعاب الأولمبية الأخيرة في بكين أبرزت بعضاً من هذا التنوع والانصهار.
فحامل العلم الأمريكي في افتتاح دورة الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية "بكين 2008"، أمريكي من أصل سوداني، فر من أتون الحروب الأهلية، في دارفور وجنوب السودان.
وقد جاء في بيان صادر عن اللجنة الأولمبية الأمريكية أن أعضاء الفريق الأولمبي للبلاد اختاروا لاعب ألعاب القوى، السوداني الأصل، لوبيز لومونغ، ليحمل العلم الأمريكي في حفل الافتتاح.
ولوبيز لومونغ، البالغ من العمر 23 عاماً، لاعب مضمار، سيشارك في سباق 1500 متر.
وأثناء تصفيات الملاكمة في الوزن الخفيف 60 كيلوغراماً، كان اللاعب الأمريكي صدام علي، يخسر أمام منافسه الروماني، جورجيان بوبيسكو، بنتيجة 20-5.
وصدام علي هذا، عراقي الأصل، ولد في السادس والعشرين من سبتمبر/أيلول عام 1988، ويقيم في بروكلين، بنيويورك. ويبلغ طوله 1.75 متراً، ويلعب ضمن فريق الملاكمة للوزن الخفيف (60 كيلوغراماً).
وأوقعت القرعة اللاعب الأمريكي صدام مع الروماني جورجيان، الذي يكبره بأربعة أعوام، وله خبرة أطول في مجال الملاكمة.
ورغم محاولات صدام الأمريكي أمام الملاكم الروماني، إلا أن الأخير تمكن من الفوز بواقع 20 إلى 5، ليتأهل جورجيان إلى دور الستة عشر، ويخرج صدام من الدور الثاني والثلاثين.
وانتهت الجولة الأولى بين اللاعبين لصالح الروماني بواقع 3 نقاط مقابل نقطتين لصدام.
أما الجولة الثانية، فلم يتمكن صدام من إحراز أكثر من نقطة واحدة مقابل 6 نقاط لجورجيان، في حين انتهت الجولة الثالثة بتقدم الملاكم الروماني بواقع 7 نقاط مقابل نقطتين لصدام علي.
وفي الجولة الرابعة والأخيرة، حسم الروماني جورجيان اللقاء لصالحة، بأربع نقاط دون مقابل لصدام الأمريكي.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اسبانيا تفوز على ألمانيا في منافسات السلة ببكين 2008*

نشرت في 2008-08-14 أصبح المنتخب الاسباني بطل العالم على مشارف حجز مقعده في الدور ربع النهائي لمسابقة كرة السلة ضمن اولمبياد بكين 2008 بعدما سجل اليوم الخميس فوزه الثالث في الدور الاول الذي جاء على حساب نظيره الالماني. 
وانتهت المباراة التي جمعتهما بنتيجة 72-59، وذلك في الجولة الثالثة من منافسات المجموعة الثانية. 
وكان المنتخب الاسباني الذي حل ثانيا في بطولة اوروبا العام الماضي، فاز في مباراته الاولى على نظيره اليوناني، ثم تخطى الصين المضيفة بصعوبة ليرفع رصيده الى 6 نقاط، وذلك في في انتظار نتيجة مباراة الولايات المتحدة التي تملك 4 نقاط، مع اليونان التي تملك 3 نقاط.. 
واصبحت المانيا مجبرة على الفوز بعد غد السبت على الصين لتبقي على آمالها خصوصا انها تنتظرها مباراة صعبة امام المنتخب الامريكي في الجولة الخامسة والاخيرة الاثنين المقبل. 
وستكون مباراة بعد غد السبت بين اسبانيا والولايات المتحدة قمة المجموعة واقوى مباريات الاولمبياد حتى الان وسيضمن من خلالها الفائز تأهله رسميا اضافة الى حسمه وبنسبة كبيرة صدارة المجموعة. 
وستلعب لاحقا انغولا، بطلة افريقيا، مع الصين، فيما تلتقي استراليا مع ايران بطلة اسيا، وليتوانيا مع روسيا بطلة اوروبا، والارجنتين حاملة اللقب مع كرواتيا ضمن المجموعة الاولى.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*مغربي ينهال على براد بيت لكما*

نشرت في 2008-08-14 بعد أن شبع الملاكم الأمريكي من أصل عراقي، صدام علي، لكماً على يد منافسه الروماني، جورجيان بوبيسكو، في تصفيات الملاكمة في الوزن الخفيف 60 كيلوغراماً، وخسر بنتيجة 20-5، جاء مغربي ليكيل اللكمات لبراد بيت. 
فقد تمكن الملاكم المغربي محمد العرجاوي، الأربعاء من تحقيق الفوز في منافسات فئة أقل من 91 كيلوغراماً، عندما تمكن من هزيمة منافسه الأسترالي في الدور 32، ليتأهل إلى دور الستة عشر.
أما المنافس الأسترالي المهزوم، فلم يكن سوى الملاكم براد بيت، وهو بالطبع ليس النجم الأمريكي الشهير والبارز براد بيت، عشيق الممثلة إنجلينا جولي.
وفاز العرجاوي على براد بيت بنتيجة 11 نقطة مقابل 6 نقاط، وجاءت على النحو التالي، تعادل الملاكمان في الجولة الأولى بنقطة لكل منهما، فيما حقق العرجاوي 3 نقاط في الجولة الثانية مقابل واحدة لبراد بيت.
وفي الجولة الثالثة تقدم العرجاوي بأربع نقاط مقابل نقطتين لبراد بيت، ثم فاز في الرابعة بثلاث نقاط مقابل نقطتين.
وفي الدور 16، سيقابل العرجاوي الملاكم الأمريكي وايلدر ديونتاي ضمن التصفيات نصف النهائية.
وكان الأمريكي ديونتي وايلدر قد فاز في الدور السابق على الجزائري عبد العزيز الطويلبيني بنتيجة 10 نقاط مقابل أربع.
وفي منافسات الملاكمة، وضمن فئة 57 كيلو، فاز المغربي وطاح على الفنزويلي خوسيه باياريس بنتيجة 11 نقطة مقابل، ليواجه في الدور التالي، الأوكراني فياتشيسلاف غلازكوف.
وفي فئات أخرى، خسر المغربي رضوان بوشتوق من الدور ثمن النهائي لوزن 48 كيلو بعد خسارته أمام البرازيلي باولو كارفاليو، كما خسر المغربي محمد أمانيسي أمام الصيني جان جيلي في وزن فوق 91 كيلو.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*مصر تودع بطولتي اليد والطائرة في دورة بكين*

نشرت في 2008-08-16 منيت مصر بهزيمتين جديدتين في لعبتي كرة اليد والكرة الطائرة في أوليمبياد بكين لتودع منافسات البطولتين. 
كان الوداع الأول لكرة اليد حيث لقي منتخب مصر هزيمته الثالثة على التوالي أمام منتخب كوريا الجنوبية بنتيجة 24-22. 
وجاء الوداع الثاني في الكرة الطائرة حيث لقي منتخب مصر هزيمته الرابعة على التوالي حيث خسر أمام روسيا بثلاثة أشواط دون مقابل. 
وجاءت نتيجة الأشواط 25-19 و25-14 و25-18 لصالح روسيا.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*فيلبس يسطر تاريخا ذهبيا في الأولمبياد*

نشرت في 2008-08-17 حقق السباح الأمريكي مايكل فيلبس إنجازا تاريخيا بفوزه بثامن ميدالية ذهبية في أولمبياد بكين، وبذلك حطم فيلبس رقم مواطنه مارك سبيتز الذي أحرز سبع ذهبيات في ميونيخ 1972 . 
ودخل فيلبس ( 23 عاما) تاريخ الأولمبياد من أوسع أبوابه فقد وصل إجمالي عدد ذهبياته إلى 14 بواقع ست في أثينا 2004 و ثمانية في بكين 2008 تضاف إليهم ميداليتان برونزيتان في أثينا. 
الميدالية الثامنة جاءت مع الفريق الأمريكي في سباق التتابع مائة متر أربع مرات متنوع، وكان ترتيب فيلبس الثالث في سباحة الفراشة ومنح فريق بلاده تقدما واضحا في نهاية هذه المرحة ضمنت لزميلة جايسون ليزاك في السباحة الحرة المحافظة على التفوق. 
وحطم الفريق الأمريكي الرقم القياسي العالمي لهذا السباق مسجلا ثلاث دقائق و 29.34 ثانية تاركا الفضية للفريق الاسترالي والبرونزية للفريق الياباني . 
الطريف أن إعلان النتيجة تأخر لبضع دقائق نتيجة استبعاد الفريق الإيطالي وهو ما أثار قلقا لدى الأمريكيين بصفة عامة وفيلبس بصفة خاصة. 
اما غلة الذهب لفيلبس في بكين فبدأت بسباق 400 متر متنوع وسجل فيليبس رقما عالميا جديدا في هذا السباق قدره وهو 3.84 دقيقة، محطما آخر رقم سجله في شهر يونيو/حزيران الماضي وهو 4.05 دقائق. 
وهذا الفوز أعطاه دفعة قوية لإضافة ذهبيات 200 متر حرة و 200 متر فراشة و 200 متر متنوع ومائة متر فراشة إضافة إلى سباقي التتابع مائة متر حرة أربع مرات و مائتي متر حرة أربع مرات. 
وكان اكثر سباقات فيلبس إثارة المائة متر فراشة فقد حسمت لمسته النهائية الذهبية لصالحه بعد أن كان الأقرب ظاهريا الصربي ميلوراد كافيتش لكن فيلبس لمس خط النهاية من فوق المياه بفارق واحد من مائة من الثانية عن الصربي الذي احتج على النتيجة دون جدوى. 
كما يدين فيلبس بإحدى ذهبياته لزميله جايسون ليزاك الذي خطف في الأمتار الأخيرة لفريق بلاده ذهبية التتابع مائة متر حرة أربع مرات متفوقا على الفرنسي آلان بيرنارد، وسجل الأمريكيون رقما عالميا جديدا في هذا السباق هو 3 دقائق و8.24 ثانية. 
وفي 200 متر سباحة حرة تمكن فيلبس من تسجيل رقم قياسي عالمي جديد وهو دقيقة و42 ثانية محطما رقمه السابق بفارق 0.90 من الثانية. 
وفي 200 متر سباحة متنوعة سجل رقما قياسيا عالميا جديدا قدره دقيقة واحدة و54.23 ثانية وهو ما يقل بفارق 0.57 ثانية عن الرقم القياسي السابق البالغ دقيقة واحدة و54.80 ثانية الذي سجله في التصفيات الاولمبية الامريكية الشهر الماضي.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*التونسي الملولي يحرز أول ذهبية للعرب في بكين*

نشرت في 2008-08-17 أحرز التونسي أسامة الملولي أول ذهبية للعرب في بكين بفوزه بسباق 1500 متر سباحة حرة. وهذه هي الذهبية الأولى لتونس في تاريخ الألعاب الأولمبية. 
وشهد السباق نهاية مثيرة فقد كان الملولي متقدما بعد قطع نحو ألف متر وفي المائة المتر الأخيرة حاول الأسترالي المخضرم جراند هاكيت حامل لقب هذا السباق اللحاق به ولكن الغلبة كانت للتونسي. 
وكان هاكيت يسعى للفوز بثالث ذهبية له في 1500 متر سباحة حرة بعد لقبي سيدني وأثنيا ولكن الملولي حافظ على تفوقه وأنهى السباق بزمن قدره 14 دقيقة و 40.84 ثانية تاركا الفضية لهاكيت بينماهبت البرونزية إلى الكندي ريان كوشران.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*صدمة للصينيين في اليوم الثامن للأولمبياد بخروج ليو*

نشرت في 2008-08-18 تعرض الجمهور الصيني لصدمة شديدة الوقع في اليوم الثامن لدورة ألعاب أولمبياد بكين، عندما أُعلن انسحاب البطل الصيني ليو شيانغ الاثنين، من سباق 110 أمتار حواجز للرجال، ضمن منافسات ألعاب القوى بسبب إصابة في عضلة ساقه. 
وأثناء انطلاق تصفيات السباق بدا ليو متألماً كما أظهرته الصور المأخوذة له.
وفي مؤتمر صحفي أعلن مدربه صن هايبانغ وهو يجهش بالبكاء، انسحاب البطل الأولمبي وسط صدمة الجمهور الصيني.
يُذكر أن في رصيد شيانغ ميدالية ذهبية حققها في أولمبياد أثينا 2004.
أما بالنسبة للميداليات الذهبية التي تحققت الأحد (21 ميدالية)، فجاءت على الشكل التالي وفق وكالة الأنباء الصينية الرسمية "شينخوا":
- الولايات المتحدة تفوز بتتابع السباحة المتنوعة 400 متر رجال في زمن 3 دقائق و29.34 ثانية.

- أستراليا تحطم الرقم العالمي لتفوز بذهبية تتابع السباحة المتنوعة 400 متر سيدات بالأولمبياد في زمن 3 دقائق و52.69 ثانية.
- الألمانية بريتا ستيفن تسجل رقما أولمبياً لتفوز في السباحة الحرة 50 متر سيدات. 
- التونسى أسامة الملولى يفوز بذهبية السباحة الحرة 1500 متر في 14 دقيقة و40.84 ثانية.
- الماراثونية الرومانية كونستانتينا توميسكو تفوز بالذهبية.
- بريطانيا تفوز بذهبية سباق الأشرعة وهي أول ذهبية أولمبية في سباقات الشراع المقامة الأحد.
-الصيني تشيو جيان يفوز بذهبية الرماية بالبندقية 50 متر رجال على المراكز الثلاثة بأولمبياد بكين.
- هولندا تحرز ذهبية التجديف زوجي خفيف بمجدافين للسيدات بزمن ست دقائق و54.74 ثانية في النهائي.
الدنمارك تفوز بذهبية التجديف رباعي خفيف للرجال بزمن قدره خمس دقائق و47.76 ثانية في النهائي. 
- الصين تفوز بذهبية رباعي التجديف بمجدافين للسيدات.
- الروسية إيلينا ديمنتيفا تنتزع ذهبية فردي التنس للسيدات بتغلبها على مواطنتها دينارا سافينا بنتيجة 2-1 في النهائي لتنتزع ذهبية فردي التنس للسيدات.
- الشقيقتان ويليامز تحرزان الذهبية الأولمبية في زوجي التنس للسيدات.
- الإسباني رافائيل نادال يفوز بذهبيته الأولمبية الأولى متغلباً على الشيلي فيرناندو غونزاليس لفئة فردي الرجال.
- بولندا تحرز ذهبية رباعي التجديف بمجدافين للرجال مسجلة زمناً قدره خمس  دقائق و41.33 ثانية في النهائي.
- اليابانية ايكو تقتنص ذهبية المصارعة الحرة وزن 63 كيلوغرام سيدات متغلبة على الروسية الينا كارتاشوفا.
- بريطانيا تحرز ذهبية التجديف زوجي رجال بمجدافين بزمن 6:10:99 دقيقة.
- البريطانية روميرو تحرز ذهبية فردي المطاردة في سباق الدراجات للسيدات.
- الولايات المتحدة تقتنص ذهبية ثماني التجديف للسيدات، مسجلة زمناً قدره ست دقائق و5.34 ثانية.
- الصينية وانغ جياو تفوز بذهبية المصارعة الحرة وزن 72 كيلوغرام سيدات متغلبة على منافستها البلغارية ستانكا زلاتيفا.
- بريطانيا تحرز ذهبية قوارب من طراز فين في سباقات الشراع الأولمبية.
الدنمارك تفوز بذهبية التجديف رباعي خفيف للرجال بزمن قدره خمس دقائق و47.76 ثانية في النهائي. 
- الصين تفوز بذهبية رباعي التجديف بمجدافين للسيدات.
- الروسية إيلينا ديمنتيفا تنتزع ذهبية فردي التنس للسيدات بتغلبها على مواطنتها دينارا سافينا بنتيجة 2-1 في النهائي لتنتزع ذهبية فردي التنس للسيدات.
- الشقيقتان ويليامز تحرزان الذهبية الأولمبية في زوجي التنس للسيدات.
- الإسباني رافائيل نادال يفوز بذهبيته الأولمبية الأولى متغلباً على الشيلي فيرناندو غونزاليس لفئة فردي الرجال.
- بولندا تحرز ذهبية رباعي التجديف بمجدافين للرجال مسجلة زمناً قدره خمس  دقائق و41.33 ثانية في النهائي.
- اليابانية ايكو تقتنص ذهبية المصارعة الحرة وزن 63 كيلوغرام سيدات متغلبة على الروسية الينا كارتاشوفا.
- بريطانيا تحرز ذهبية التجديف زوجي رجال بمجدافين بزمن 6:10:99 دقيقة.
- البريطانية روميرو تحرز ذهبية فردي المطاردة في سباق الدراجات للسيدات.
- الولايات المتحدة تقتنص ذهبية ثماني التجديف للسيدات، مسجلة زمناً قدره ست دقائق و5.34 ثانية.
- الصينية وانغ جياو تفوز بذهبية المصارعة الحرة وزن 72 كيلوغرام سيدات متغلبة على منافستها البلغارية ستانكا زلاتيفا.
- بريطانيا تحرز ذهبية قوارب من طراز فين في سباقات الشراع الأولمبية.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*الأرجنتين ونيجيريا تتصارعان على ذهبية كرة القدم ببكين*

نشرت في 2008-08-20 وصلت الأرجنتين ونيجيريا إلى نهائي منافسات كرة القدم للرجال في اولمبياد بكين في تكرار لسيناريو أطلانطا 1996 التي توج فيها منتخب نيجريا بذهبية أولمبية تاريخية. 
فقد ألحق المنتخب الأرجنتيني هزيمة قاسية بنظيره البرازيلي بثلاثية نظيفة في مباراة نصف النهائي الثلاثاء. 
وقاد سيرجيو أجيرو نجم نادي أتليتكو مدريد الإسباني منتخب بلاده لهذا الفوز بتسجيله هدفين وتسببه في ضربة الجزاء التي جاء منها الهدف الثالث. 
ففي الدقيقة 53 حول اجيرو بصدره الكرة داخل مرمى البرازيل مستغلا عرضية زميله دي ماريا. 
وبعد الهدف بنحو ست دقائق عاد أجويرو واستغل غياب الرقابة ليسجل هدفا سهلا من داخل منطقة الجزاء بعد هجمة قادها ليونيل ميسي. 
وفي الدقيقة 64 سدد النجم البرازيلي رونالدينيو ضربة حرة اصطدمت بالقائم وتابعها أكسندرو باتو إلى داخل االمرمى ولكن الحكم أشار باحتساب تسلل. 
وفي الدقيقة 74 يتلقى أجيرة تمريرة من ليونيل ميسي داخل منطقة الجزاء ويتعرض للعرقلة ويحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء تصدى لها قائد منتخب الأرجنتين ريكلمي مسجلا الهدف الثالث. 
بعد هذا الهدف انهارت معنويات البرازيليين وتسببت عصبيتهم الزائدة في طرد لوكاس ليفا في الدقيقة 81 و بعده بدقائق زميله تياجو نيفيس. 
فوز نيجيريا 
وفي مباراة نصف النهائي الأخرى حقق منتخب نيجيريا فوزا مريحا على بلجيكا بأربعة أهداف لهدف. 
ففي الدقيقة 17 أحرز أولوبايو أديفيمي هدف التقدم لنيجيريا بتسديدة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء. 
وفي الشوط الثاني تلقى شينيدو أوبايز تمريرة داحل منطقة الجزاء وهو منفرد تماما بالمرمى بينام اعتقد دفاع وحارس بلجيكا أنه متسلل ليحرز بسهولة الهدف الثاني. 
وعاد أوبايز للتهديف في الدقيقة 72 بتسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء سكنت الشباك البلجيكية ، وبتسديدة من نفس المكان تقريبا أحرز سولومون أورونكو الهدف الرابع لبلاده. 
أما هدف حفظ ماء الوجه لبلجيكا فقد سجله البديل سيمان قبل نهاية الوقت الأصلي بدقيقتين.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*دورة بكين تحظى باكبر عدد من المشاهدين في التاريخ*

نشرت في 2008-08-20 اعلنت اللجنة الاوليمبية الدولية ان عدد مشاهدي دورة الالعاب الاوليمبية في بكين هو الاكبر في تاريخ الاولمبياد. 
واوضحت اللجنة ان القفزة في عدد مشاهدي اولمبياد بكين ترجع الى الاقبال الكبير على مشاهدة المسابقات عبر الانترنت في عدد من الاسواق الرئيسية، بالاضافة الى الزيادة الكبيرة في عدد مشاهدي المسابقات عبر التلفزيون في الصين. 
وقال تيمو ليمي مدير التسويق في اللجنة الاوليمبية الدولية انه بنهاية الدورة ينتظر ان يبلغ عدد اجمالي من تابعوا فعالياتها عبر التلفزيون والانترنت نحو 1.2 مليار فرد، وهذا الرقم يعادل ثلاثة امثال من تابعوا دورة اثينا قي عام 2004. 
واضاف ليمي ان هذا يوضح زيادة الاهتمام بالالعاب الاوليمبية عبر العالم، كما انه يدل على ان قرار اللجنة بتنظيم دورة 2008 في الصين كان صائبا. 
ومضى يقول انه في الصين وحدها تابع نحو 842 مليون فرد على الاقل جزءا من حفل الافتتاح. كما ان نحو مليار صيني شاهدوا على الاقل احدى منافسات الدورة. 
كما دفعت شبكة "ان بي سي" الامريكية مبلغ 900 مليون دولار مقابل حقوق البث في السوق الامريكي وحده. 
واضاف انه في الولايات المتحدة وحدها شاهد نحو 40 مليون فرد السباح الامريكي مايكل فيلبس وهو يحصد ذهبيته الثامنة، وهو اعلى عدد من المشاهدين لحدث واحد منذ عام 1990. 
واوضح ليمي ان ايرادات اللجنة الاوليمبية الدولية من دورة الالعاب الشتوية في مدينة فانكوفر في كندا بالاضافة الى ايرادات دورة بكين بلغت مجتمعة 2.6 مليار دولار. 
ودفعت شبكة التلفزيون في الصين، التي تملكها الدولة، مبلغ 18.5 مليون دولار مقابل حقوق بث المنافسات. 
وأوضح ليمي ان ما يدفعه التلفزيون الصيني سيزيد عن 100 مليون دولار في الدورة الاوليمبية القادمة في لندن. 
ونظرا لان اللجنة الاوليمبية جهة غير هادفة للربح، فان كل ايراداتها من الالعاب الاوليمبية يتم انفاقها على تشجيع الالعاب الاوليمبية في مختلف دول العالم.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*الأرجنتين ونيجيريا تتصارعان على ذهبية كرة القدم ببكين*

نشرت في 2008-08-20 وصلت الأرجنتين ونيجيريا إلى نهائي منافسات كرة القدم للرجال في اولمبياد بكين في تكرار لسيناريو أطلانطا 1996 التي توج فيها منتخب نيجريا بذهبية أولمبية تاريخية. 
فقد ألحق المنتخب الأرجنتيني هزيمة قاسية بنظيره البرازيلي بثلاثية نظيفة في مباراة نصف النهائي الثلاثاء. 
وقاد سيرجيو أجيرو نجم نادي أتليتكو مدريد الإسباني منتخب بلاده لهذا الفوز بتسجيله هدفين وتسببه في ضربة الجزاء التي جاء منها الهدف الثالث. 
ففي الدقيقة 53 حول اجيرو بصدره الكرة داخل مرمى البرازيل مستغلا عرضية زميله دي ماريا. 
وبعد الهدف بنحو ست دقائق عاد أجويرو واستغل غياب الرقابة ليسجل هدفا سهلا من داخل منطقة الجزاء بعد هجمة قادها ليونيل ميسي. 
وفي الدقيقة 64 سدد النجم البرازيلي رونالدينيو ضربة حرة اصطدمت بالقائم وتابعها أكسندرو باتو إلى داخل االمرمى ولكن الحكم أشار باحتساب تسلل. 
وفي الدقيقة 74 يتلقى أجيرة تمريرة من ليونيل ميسي داخل منطقة الجزاء ويتعرض للعرقلة ويحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء تصدى لها قائد منتخب الأرجنتين ريكلمي مسجلا الهدف الثالث. 
بعد هذا الهدف انهارت معنويات البرازيليين وتسببت عصبيتهم الزائدة في طرد لوكاس ليفا في الدقيقة 81 و بعده بدقائق زميله تياجو نيفيس. 
فوز نيجيريا 
وفي مباراة نصف النهائي الأخرى حقق منتخب نيجيريا فوزا مريحا على بلجيكا بأربعة أهداف لهدف. 
ففي الدقيقة 17 أحرز أولوبايو أديفيمي هدف التقدم لنيجيريا بتسديدة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء. 
وفي الشوط الثاني تلقى شينيدو أوبايز تمريرة داحل منطقة الجزاء وهو منفرد تماما بالمرمى بينام اعتقد دفاع وحارس بلجيكا أنه متسلل ليحرز بسهولة الهدف الثاني. 
وعاد أوبايز للتهديف في الدقيقة 72 بتسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء سكنت الشباك البلجيكية ، وبتسديدة من نفس المكان تقريبا أحرز سولومون أورونكو الهدف الرابع لبلاده. 
أما هدف حفظ ماء الوجه لبلجيكا فقد سجله البديل سيمان قبل نهاية الوقت الأصلي بدقيقتين.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*الارجنتين تحرز ذهبية كرة القدم*

نشرت في 2008-08-23 حصل المنتخب الارجنتيني لكرة القدم على الميدالية الذهبية في اولمبياد بكين 2008 بعد فوزه على نيجيريا 1 - 0 في المباراة النهائية. 
وسجل انخل دي ماريا هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 58، لتنتقم الارجنتين لخسارتها أمام نيجيريا في اولمبياد اتلانتا عام 1996 بنتيجة 3 - 0. 
وجاءت بداية المباراة حذرة من المنتخبين مع تكتل دفاعي للنيجيريين الذين حاولوا اغلاق كل المنافذ على مهاجمي المنتخب الارجنتيني. 
وأحرزت الارجنتين هدف المباراة الوحيد اثر هجمة مرتدة عندما مرر ريكيلمي الكرة الى ميسي الذي راوغ المدافع اونييكاتشي اوبام ومررها الى دي ماريا المنطلق من منتصف الملعب ليتوغل بها نحو منطقة الخصم وانتبه لخروج الحارس فانزيكين من مرماه ليسددها داخل المرمى. 
حاولت نيجيريا بعد ذلك تحقيق التعادل وكادت تهز شباك الارجنتين في 3 مناسبات؛ الاولى من تسديدة لابينتزر اليجور بجوار القائم الايمن في الدقيقة 72، ثم تمريرة عرضية لالوبايو اديمفي لم تجد من يتابعها داخل المرمى في الدقيقة 74، وأخيراً تسديدة لساني كايتا من حدود المنطقة مرت فوق العارضة بسنتمترات قليلة في الدقيقة 79. 
وبذلك يكون المنتخب الارجنتيني رابع منتخب يفوز باللقب عامين متتالييتن بعد بريطانيا عامي 1908 في لندن و1912 في ستوكهولم، والاوروغواي عامي 1924 في باريس و1928 في امستردام، والمجر عامي 1964 في طوكيو و1968 في مكسيكو. 
وأوقف الحكم المباراة مرتين في الدقيقة 30 والدقيقة 70 لتمكين اللاعبين من شرب الماء بسبب درجات الحرارة العالية. 
أما الميدالية البرونزية فكانت من نصيب البرازيل التي تغلبت على بلجيكا في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع الجمعة بنتيجة 3 - 0. 
يذكر أن بريطانيا والمجر تحتلان المركز الأول في الفوز بالألقاب الأولمبية في كرة القدم برصيد ثلاثة ألقاب لكل. 
حيث حصلت بريطانيا على اللقب اعوام 1900 في باريس و1908 في لندن و1912 في ستوكهولم، بينما نالته المجر أعوام 1952 في هلسنكي و1964 في طوكيو و1968 في مكسيكو. 
وتعد هذه المباراة رابع لقاء تصل فيه الارجنتين للنهائي بعد خسارتها في نهائي 1928 أمام الاوراغواي وفي نهائي 1996 أمام نيجيريا وفوزها باللقب عام 2004 أمام الباراجواي.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*جامايكا تفوز بذهبية 4x100 بريد للرجال*

نشرت في 2008-08-23 احرزت جاميكا الميدالية الذهبية بسباق اربعة في 100 متر بريد للرجال ضمن منافسات العاب القوى في اولمبياد بكين يوم الجمعة برقم عالمي جديد. 
وضم الفريق الجامايكي الفائز اوسين بولت صاحب الرقم القياسي في سباقي 100 و200 متر. 
وحلت ترينيداد وتوباجو في المركز الثاني ونالت الفضية فيما جاءت اليابان في المركز الثالث وحصلت على البرونزية. 
اما في سباق 4 في 100 متر بريد للنساء، فازت روسيا بالميدالية الذهبية. 
وحصلت بلجيكا على الميدالية الفضية فيما جاءت نيجيريا في المركز الثالث وحصلت على البرونزية.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*الايراني هادي ساعي يفوز بذهبية في التايكوندو*

نشرت في 2008-08-23 فاز لاعب التايكوندو الايراني هادي ساعي بالميدالية الذهبية في منافسات وزن تحت 80 كيلوجراما للرجال في دورة بكين بعد تغلبه على الايطالي ماورو سارمينتو في المباراة النهائية. 
واستطاع ساعي تحويل هزيمته بنتيجة 4-1 الى فوز ثمين بتسجيل خمس نقاط متتالية فيما اكتفى سارمينتو بالفضية. 
يذكر أن ساعي كان قد فاز بالميدالية الذهبية في وزن تحت 68 كيلوجراما في اولمبياد اثينا 2004. 
ونجح الامريكي ستيفن لوبيز الحصول على الميدالية البرونزية بعد تغلبه 3- 2 على رشاد احمدوف لاعب اذربيجان. 
كما نجح الصيني تشو جو في الفوز بالميدالية البرونزية الثانية بعد فوزه على البريطاني ارون كوك 4-1.

----------

